# Show off



## GO_SLASH (Aug 3, 2008)

Alright guitarists show off your guitars!!!!:rockon2::rockon:
once i get 200 veiws i will jugde for the best guitar ! so post some pictures of your sweet guitars!lofu


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Anything in these pics?


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

show off... LOL

I need but one... but I have more.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Well...let's go for quality instead of quantity...hehehe......not that i would'nt like quantity as well..


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's my contribution:




























-Mikey

P.S. Smorgdonkey, you need some more guitars! LOL!


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Yarr. My electrics


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I need better pictures of mine. You should see the rosewood on the sides of my Classical.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

al3d said:


>


al3d...can I have your permission to use this FANTASTIC pic as my new desktop wallpaper/background. I love the coluor and flame on your axe.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

al3d said:


> Well...let's go for quality instead of quantity...hehehe......not that i would'nt like quantity as well..


I covered BOTH on purpose!


----------



## GO_SLASH (Aug 3, 2008)

*Thanx*

Thanx all! thoose are all some babes:smile: keep em coming!:rockon:


----------



## GO_SLASH (Aug 3, 2008)

*Hi all*

Those are some babes! :smile: keep em coming!

Ps smorg its nots quantity!kjdr


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

GO_SLASH said:


> Alright guitarists show off your guitars!!!!:rockon2::rockon:
> once i get 200 veiws i will jugde for the best guitar ! so post some pictures of your sweet guitars!lofu




well










isn't that special


----------



## enforcer505 (Jan 25, 2008)

my guitar i made:


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

enforcer505 said:


> my guitar i made:


Yep, so is mine...










-Mikey


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

greco said:


> al3d...can I have your permission to use this FANTASTIC pic as my new desktop wallpaper/background. I love the coluor and flame on your axe.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


sure mate...sure. np


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> Anything in these pics?..........


Is that you Roger Nelson? :smile: Kidding, he's on here too from time to time. Nice family but I don't seen any 5 or 6-string basses, better get er done. :wave:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I will bite


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

GO_SLASH said:


> Ps smorg its nots quantity!kjdr


HAHA!! Yeah, I know...that's why I didn't post ALL of them.



Michelle said:


> Is that you Roger Nelson?


HAHA!! NO WAY!! I did buy a guitar from him though...he has a serious amount of gear any given time. Seems to be a really nice person as well. He lives 'across the harbour' from me!

I don't do the 5 or 6 string basses or the 7 string guitars...I am just not that good. 6 is more than enough for me and for bass...well...I just need something that records well for a basic bass line and such. I'm pretty much an acoustic strummer/singer with a fetish for electric guitars.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

GO_SLASH, why did you change it from 800 views to only 200? You're already over 200 and climbing...AND...c'mon everybody else, let's get some more pics up!
-Mikey


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Here ya go


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## Beerhunter (Jul 22, 2008)

Not too much in my arsenal but here are a couple unique ones.


----------



## GO_SLASH (Aug 3, 2008)

*THee WINNER IS...!*

Thanks all for replying. It was xtremly tough but I have came to an answer. Im going to have to Say...

AL3d and his sweet guitar! 

If you think this was a bad choice or have any questions let me know. speak freely though:rockon:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Tarl said:


> Here ya go


Once again...a pic of my dream guitar.lofulofu....Tarl always does this to me.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I like the hockey guitar... what kind of guitar is it?


----------



## Beerhunter (Jul 22, 2008)

KHINGPYNN said:


> I like the hockey guitar... what kind of guitar is it?


That guitar is nothing special which is why I didn't hesitate to give it a Canadian hockey paintjob in celebration of the junior team winning once again becoming world champions. It is/was a Peavey Raptor EXP.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

GO_SLASH said:


> Thanks all for replying. It was xtremly tough but I have came to an answer. Im going to have to Say...
> 
> AL3d and his sweet guitar!
> 
> If you think this was a bad choice or have any questions let me know. speak freely though:rockon:


To be honest...my LP, been georgous, yes, but it must admit...i'm a better photographer then guitar player unfortunaly. send me any POS guitar, and i'll make it look like it's worth 5000$....

enforcer is making me a EVH replica..once it's done i'll do some studio shot of it..should be insane..


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

al3d said:


> send me any POS guitar, and i'll make it look like it's worth 5000$....


What about, you and me make some business on eBay!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

enforcer505 said:


> my guitar i made:


Eddie? What are you doing posting here? Shouldn't you be on tour or stopping Sammy spiking Dave's muesli with ground peanuts or something?


----------



## nordlav (May 11, 2007)

Here are my 3 lefties.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> What about, you and me make some business on eBay!


ahahaha..np..


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Joining in a little late... Got this blonde beauty last month - limited run LP Std.
The neck has some killer flame as well, unfortunately I don't have a photo


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

just to fekk with al3d lol-
i put a lot of work into this shot


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

I like it!
Natural relic?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> I like it!
> Natural relic?


yeah ive been throwing it around since 1980:smile:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

fraser said:


> just to fekk with al3d lol-
> i put a lot of work into this shot


ahahahaVery Artistic mate.....very Soho New York realy..


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

come on, lets see some more guitars- dont make me the killer of threads:smile:


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Here is ost of my stuff.....list probably h as a few that I have punted now. I am just cutting and pasting from a file I keep photo links of my instruments. i have about 30 guitars in total

Gibson Les Paul Standard








Gibson Custom Shop Slash Les Paul








Brian Moore C-55








Gibson Les Paul Standard


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Ernie Ball Music Man Steve Morse Model








Gibson Custom Shop 58 Reissue








Tom Anderson Classic








1978 Hamer Vector Prototype


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

PRS McCarty








Kramer Pacer (not a focus)








Gibson Explorer








Tom Anderson Hollow T Classic


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Gibson SG








Yamaha SA2000s








Tom Anderson Hollow Classic








Gibson Les Paul Custom


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Tom Anderson Drop Top








62 reissue Fender Strat








1984 Tokai Les Paul Goldtop








Ibanez Andy Timmons


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Tom Anderson Drop Top T Classic








Tom Anderson Classic








Gibson Les Paul Standard


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

*my 3 last purchases*


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

So that's why I couldn't find any vintage Japaneese on my last trip to Halifax....


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Dude, that's an extremely cool collection of guitars. Some real funky examples of design there. Well done. I am fighting serious envy over here.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey are we still playing? Seeing those Silvertones and Harmonys...
I just bought this one from Buzz:
from the serial # it's a January 1965 Danelecto-built short-scale Silvertone 1448L amp-in-case. 
Great little guitar for slide.










And my#1, 1980 ES-335Pro w/ SD Antiquities. Last year of production at the Kalamazoo plant.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Well, I'm a terrible photog but I keep trying. Here are some fresh shots of a few of mine.

Best shot yet of new Mira:









My #1, '05 '62AVRI. Nice coating of mung accumulating on armrest area LOL









'04 R0, DiMarzios. Camera makes it look more red/orange than in person. Sounds great thru the new Stiletto.









Sentimental favourite despite the fact I can't play a note on it. 1967 vintage.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Old picture, better indication of colour, different camera.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> And my#1, 1980 ES-335Pro w/ SD Antiquities. Last year of production at the Kalamazoo plant.


lofu Great guitar...Great pic lofu


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Mah numba one


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

*my strat*


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

*my Tele's*


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

*Fender squire Esprit , Dean Icon , Gibson Studio*


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

I couldn't resist... These are new pics which show the reddish, striped rosewood. I will be buried with this guitar.


----------



## soundhound6 (Jun 30, 2008)

no pic or URL?!


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

I can see the pics. Here are the direct links in case they're not working properly...

http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/9726/img2418wg8.jpg

http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/9726/img2418wg8.jpg


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow...keto...that Les Paul...so nice. Also WEEZY (and devnuljp) with the 335s...wow.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

2003 all mahog McInturff Royal


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Stunning mahogany guitar there... what's up with that hole? Trés funky, man. I'd be afraid to ask what this baby cost you - a single chunk of mahogany for the body, too... wow, that's just gorgeous.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Maxer said:


> Stunning mahogany guitar there... what's up with that hole? Trés funky, man. I'd be afraid to ask what this baby cost you - a single chunk of mahogany for the body, too... wow, that's just gorgeous.


The hole is a tone chamber. The guitar is actually on the emporium http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=15767


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info! I gathered it was a tone chamber; I was really more commenting on its cool style. Beautiful guitar, just not in my comfort range price-wise.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

You guys are killing me. Just yesterday I was thinking about how fulfilled my 4 guitars were making me. LOL.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

I have 2 guitars:


















And a bass (I only have the precision now):









Just need a second bass and a bass amp and I'll be happy. And a better acoustic. But I'm happy now too.


----------

